# Chinese Chicken Jerky - Thank-you FJM & Poodle Forum



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Not to be too dramatic or anything, but I think poodle forum might have saved Sprout's life, or at least his health.

I had been feeding dehydrated chicken jerky when Sprout had recurring UTIs. He was only a puppy. I stopped feeding them after advice I received from this thread, from FJM:

http://www.poodleforum.com/32-poodle-food/17697-puppy-doesnt-like-his-food-3.html

This documentary was just shown here in Canada by our public broadcaster: Fighting For Fido - Marketplace

This documentary links chicken jerky made in China (but because pet food is not regulated here in Canada, they don't even have to list the origin on the bag!!) with kidney failure, often leading to death .

I didn't make the connection that after I stopped feeding these treats, Sprout got better, his recurring UTIs ceased. I assumed it was the antibiotics (I think he had to go on three different rounds, total). But I now think he got better mainly because I stopped feeding him those chicken jerky treats.

After watching this documentary I am convinced that he was getting sick from these treats. At the time it made no sense for him to have recurring UTIs at such a young age (less than a year old, between 4 and 9 months if my memory serves).

Thank-you FJM, and the poodle forum community for warning me about these treats. :adore:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm glad it was helpful, and that Sprout is now happy and healthy - even if there was no connection, stopping feeding them certainly did no harm.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear that Sprout is doing better now. Avoid all edible items from China. You can find warnings and recalls on this page Dog Food Recalls | Dog Food Advisor I subscribe to their list so that I get the warnings/recalls in my email.

You may consider making your own treats for him. It seems hard but it's not that hard. And you can see how anxious he is while waiting in front of the oven


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I watched Marketplace too. It was very disturbing what garbage we can be feeding our dogs, thinking we are giving them a "treat".

FJM has always been very helpful to PF members on many levels and deserves thanks. Thank you, too, to Schnauzerpoodle..I will subscribe to that list.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You know, this forum really _can_ be a lifesaver. I'm_ so glad_ it was for Sprout! And *fjm*, well, she's just a gem, we are SO LUCKY to have her in our pack!!:nod:


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> You know, this forum really _can_ be a lifesaver. I'm_ so glad_ it was for Sprout! And *fjm*, well, she's just a gem, we are SO LUCKY to have her in our pack!!:nod:


Can't agree more. fjm is always patient and kind and helpful. and it's always fun to read stories about her two beautiful girls.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes, I make a habit of always looking at where the product is made; funny, sometimes they try to hide it and instead say Distributed By ........ California or whatever. One of the items Sunny liked, I realized was made in China and it is off our Buy List! Glad good information was beneficial to you!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am blushing - thank you all for your kind words!


----------

